# multi purpose sheep breed?



## Moses Starr (Oct 3, 2018)

I was wondering if there are any sheep that is good for milk, meat and wool?


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 3, 2018)

Kinda like wanting a vehicle that can be a sports car, a mini van and a pickup truck...  I posted a couple of links on your other thread that may help.


----------



## mystang89 (Oct 20, 2018)

May want to look into Awassi sheep. I'm satisfied with them.

@Latestarter that's what a '96 fifteen passenger van is, isn't it? It also doubles down as a tank.


----------

